# Latest Beadwork Project, Completed.



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 14, 2008)

This is just the beading itself being completed. I still have the "tie-off" of the ends to do, then I gotta buy a Levy's PM32 Strap & have it sewn on. I have the 777 strap to have sewn on before that though, as a trial run with the seamstress I found. I need to have her do a trial run to assess the quality of her work before I start having the nicer pieces commisioned.



























Still on the loom.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2008)

That's friggin' cool as hell. How long did that one take you?


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2008)

That's some really amazing work.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's friggin' cool as hell. How long did that one take you?




Between setup, beading, tie-off, about 25-30 hours.


----------



## quartie (Apr 16, 2008)

You have the patience of a saint - I'd love to take a course on a loom. I hope their use never dies out!


----------



## darren (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice work with the gradations! You should do a beady flame strap!


----------



## Durero (Apr 16, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 16, 2008)

By chance, do you have any native american blood or is this something you really like? Either way, incredible work matey. I'd never have the patience to finish something like that. Don't ever stop the beading.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 17, 2008)

Sindwulf said:


> By chance, do you have any native american blood or is this something you really like? Either way, incredible work matey. I'd never have the patience to finish something like that. Don't ever stop the beading.



I'm 1/2 Cherokee, 1/8th Choctaw, & some Irish & French in the rest.
Flying Squirrel is my tribal elder given name, got it at 14, I'm 42 now. I use it in place of my birth name for everything that does not require my soc. sec. number, although at work every knows me as TFS, but the paperwork is different.

Due to some difficult to get into details, legally changing my name is something that has to be postponed for now, but it is my intention down the road a ways.

I started my Cherokee Language class last week & have my 2nd lesson tonite. It's way harder than you think, because you first have to gain an understanding of phonetic structure & emphatic tones in order to know how to speak phrases within context.



darren said:


> Nice work with the gradations! You should do a beady flame strap!



I've considered that, It will take me a while to complete the design stages of it, & I'm a ways off from even beginning that as I have other obligations of time that need my attention first.


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 17, 2008)

Hah, awesome. I believe I'm an 8th chero. I've seen the language. It looks like greek or russian a bit. Good luck to you !


----------



## Durero (Apr 20, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I started my Cherokee Language class last week & have my 2nd lesson tonite. It's way harder than you think, because you first have to gain an understanding of phonetic structure & emphatic tones in order to know how to speak phrases within context.


Man that's awesomely cool 

It makes me so happy to hear that your learning your ancestral language. I'm 1/2 Scottish and I have a cousin in Scotland who, like everyone there, grew up with his school teachers beating him for speaking his own language - Scots - instead of pure English. Destroying language is a well established tool of oppression and colonialism, and sucks. Anyway now my cousin is a professional Scots scholar, poet, and author and his work is used in Scottish schools.

All the best with your Cherokee studies


----------

